# Playpen for a Hedgie Cage?



## ilikeewe102 (Jul 10, 2011)

So I'm looking at a cage upgrade for my hedgehog and I was wondering if a baby playpen would be a safe new cage. If you are not familiar with the sort of play pen I am talking about I'm looking at something like this :
Thank You!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Hm I can't think of many problems. The only thing I'd advise is you definately need a coroplast bottom and sides. The mesh along the sides makes it super easy for hedgies to climb up.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You would need to put solid sides in it at least 10 inches up to keep your hedgie away from the mesh. The mesh would be very easy for a hedgie to get their nails caught in. You would also want a solid bottom so that urine wouldn't soak into the stitching. One other thing would be putting a top on it, especially if you have cats or dogs.


----------

